# Please Post Your Bee Pictures



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Here are a few recent ones George...  
I like bee photos too...
http://www.acmepainting.com/bees.jpg 
http://www.acmepainting.com/morebees.jpg 
http://www.acmepainting.com/more.jpg 
http://www.acmepainting.com/leaf.jpg 
http://www.acmepainting.com/dronefly.jpg 
http://www.acmepainting.com/whitewax.jpg

[ May 05, 2006, 08:57 PM: Message edited by: newbee 101 ]


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't know why, but this is my favorite. Maybe because it was taken on January 4! Promise of springtime! http://groups.msn.com/BHGFriendlyGardeners/3sacharm.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=24293


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Nice newbee. I seem to remember a few of your pictures. What kind of camera do you have? One of those pictures above shows a flying bee with the wings *almost* stopped. Nice effect.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Just a cheap Kodak.. I get 1 or 2 decent shots out of a hundred


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

nice pictures folks. and a good idea george.


----------



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

Great idea George,

Mine are on the link below.

Konica Minolta Dimage Z2 4MP Digital Camera with 10x Optical Zoom

[ May 06, 2006, 07:48 AM: Message edited by: Todd Zeiner ]


----------



## leafcutter (Mar 16, 2006)

Great idea.

Is there a site out there with shots of prototypical bee strains? Or, could folks identify which kind theirs are in the shots for the newbies? I know most bees are mixed, but I'd love to see the differences in appearance between NWC, Buckfast, Italian, Cordovan, Russian etc bees and queens.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Good suggestion leafcutter. Mine are carniolans though some of them from the orange coloring clearly have some italian blood. Most of them are black/gray like this one:

http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/apricot_04-27-06_4.jpg

Another good suggestion is to give the kind of camera and (if available) the exposure. Part of the goal of this thread is to learn more about digital photography.

I'm using a Sony Cybershot DSC-H1 5.1 megapixel camera with "steadyshot" image stabilization that I don't understand- like most aspects of my camera.


----------



## merops_apiaster (Jul 16, 2005)

Good rear! Mr. Fergusson.
Here is another one from Apis Mellifera mellifera, or *****.

http://album.miarroba.com/merops_apiaster/4/101/


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Good rear to you!

Nice pictures! What interesting flowers! Is that a snail on that flower???

http://album.miarroba.com/merops_apiaster/4/52/


----------



## merops_apiaster (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, a snail. A plague controlled by ducks, turkeys and seagulls -when the sea is muddy and can´t fish-


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

OK, here's a question. If bees wings beat 230 times per second, why doesn't a shutter speed of 1/1000th second freeze the wing motion??

A simple question really, with a relatively simple answer. I've been pondering it this afternoon. If you define a beat as one complete up-down cycle, then in 1/230th of a second the wings will have made one full beat. In 1/460th of a second, they'll have moved from down to up- half a beat. In 1/920th of a second they'll have moved 1/4 of a beat, from up to halfway down. Therefore, even though 1/1000th of a second is "pretty fast" the bee's wings will still have moved almost 1/4 of a full beat- more than enough to blur their motion.

Using flash it turns out doesn't help the situation. I guess you'd need one of those 1/10,000th second strobes to actually FREEZE the wing motion.

Here's a picture of a flying bee taken at 1/1000th at f/4.0. You can see the wings appear to have moved almost 1/2 the way from up to down, or not quite 1/4 of a beat which is what you'd expect with that shutter speed.

Interesting. Ok, back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

WHERE'S THE BEEF...er..I mean picture???


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Doh!

http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/wing_beats.jpg


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Here are some wing shots...
http://www.acmepainting.com/willow.jpg

http://www.acmepainting.com/wing2.jpg 
http://www.acmepainting.com/wing3.jpg

[ May 06, 2006, 08:21 PM: Message edited by: newbee 101 ]


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Click below!!!


----------



## artic (Feb 18, 2005)

Much like my bees, my photos are may babies and I love each and every one of them equally







, again much like my bees I've got a lot of them. For the sake of sanity I narrowed them down and posted a gallery which can be found *HERE*. 
The thumbnails will take you to larger version of the images, the large images when followed again will take you to even larger versions (but 50% lesser quality) for all the close up details (if the details aren't enough for you let me know and I'd gladly send you the untouched 5-mega-pixel originals). 
Enjoy !







, keep in mind that these photos are not limited to only honey bees, but also contain other types of bees too.

Click here for images.


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys inspire me to learn how to use the macro setting on my camera! 
Ruben, I thoroughly enjoyed your pics. Cute kids. They'll be beeks soon enough! I really like your hive stand. Did you make that. I pulled a muscle in my back the other day from lifting and bending over while working my hives. So I need to make something like what you have to get them off the ground some. What do some of you use as hive stands. Mine are currently on cement blocks.


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

George, 

Your pic of the bee on flower is incredible. It's so good I set it to be my computer desktop wallpaper. Wow, what a close up!


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Here's about the best I can do with my ancient KILOpixel camera  

Japanese Hornfaced Bee on Strawberry Blossom


----------



## merops_apiaster (Jul 16, 2005)

What a high quality photos! 
Newbee ones are nearly perfect.


----------



## mick (Oct 7, 2005)

One of my babies.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Wow. I'm impressed with everyone's pictures! I haven't seen one yet I didn't like. Good work everyone!

Merops, are those snails edible? What kind of bees do you have in Cadiz?

Newbee, I recall seeing that bee approaching the pussy willow picture before. It was one of the reasons I started this thread. I couldn't find it. Very nice. Were you the guy that got a picture on the Bee Culture calendar or what that some other guy?

Pete, not bad for a kilopixel camera







My first camera was an Olympus 2.1 megapixel camera and it did a fine job. Too bad I hit it with a hammer.

Arctic, nice gallery. A few of your photos do a good job of stopping the wing motion. Any idea that camera settings you used? As I said above, 1/1000th second won't do it for me.

Ken, glad you liked it. I set it up as MY computer wallpaper too







My hives are up on platforms made from old boat docks btw which vary due to the slope of the ground from 8" up to 20" high. Somewhere in between is about right.

Speaking of galleries, I've been using Picasa (free from Google) to download and mess with my pictures, and it's got some nice features including the ability to build such galleries. Haven't tried it yet though. It's really nice for managing pictures. I haven't found the perfect application yet. Picasa is nice but resizing photographs is tedious. I use Gimp (also free) sometimes, which is the Swiss Army Knife of image manipulation software but is overkill when all you want to do is crop/resize/rename. In fact I haven't figured out how to resize a picture in Gimp yet.

I've also got bulk renamer and resizer utilities that Jim Fischer pointed me to but I don't "bulk" any of my pictures as a rule. Handy when you need them though.

Ironically, I do most of my basic picture manipulations in Microsoft Photo Editor







 

What are other folks using for image manipulation software? I've found that the junk they pass off for software that comes with most cameras isn't worth installing let alone using.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Yup, It was Bee Culture.... http://www.acmepainting.com/inflight.jpg


----------



## merops_apiaster (Jul 16, 2005)

http://album.miarroba.com/merops_apiaster/21/102/
I want to stop the movement, but "it is going to be that not".


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

I am using Arcsoft , it came with my Sony Mavica. Its nice because it takes the pic`s on a floppy disc, then drop it into my puter. I have had this camera for 6 years and never a problem. The problem I have is that I dont have a ftp client to upload pic`s to my web space ? I have tried to download several but each time I get the message "connection to server reset".
I have a nice picture of a bumble bee straddling a honey but am unable to post it  ...Rick Alexander


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

I use a program called Arcsoft. It came with my sony mavica. I like it because I can take pic`s on floppy disc`s. I have a pic of a bumble straddling a honey bee on a leaf, I took it two years ago. I cant post it though because I dont have a ftp client to upload it to my space. I have tried to download one but each time I get "connection to server reset" ...Rick Alexander


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Rick

here's a nice GUI ftp client

http://www.drobbins.net/CuteFTP.zip

let me know if you need help figuring it out

Dave

[ May 07, 2006, 11:15 AM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## merops_apiaster (Jul 16, 2005)

<Merops, are those snails edible? What kind of bees do you have in Cadiz?<
Snails are edible. Next month will start the moment. You wash with cold water and salt till dribble disappear. After that warm water, so snails die out of the "house", and cook with Mentha pulegium, Phoeniculum vulgare, garlic, onion,chilli and black pepper. Exquisito.

In Cadiz we have the bee that occupied Germany, England, France and Spain, and leter travel to America. The "black" bee, do you know that Hitler ordered to exterminate the black bee in Germany? Really grotesque.


[ May 07, 2006, 11:56 AM: Message edited by: merops_apiaster ]


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>I dont have a ftp client to upload it to my space.

For what it's worth, Windows comes with a commandline FTP client, just ->start->run and type in "ftp <your host>" to connect. Takes some getting used to.

Cuteftp is pretty good. I use WSftp, free for non commercial use.

>Exquisito.

I'll bet









>The "black" bee

The German Black bee. Nice. Thanks.


----------



## artic (Feb 18, 2005)

*George*, just for you I've modified my gallery to include more information of how I shot my photos. In honesty though, my camera did all the work, I just told it what setting to use (auto, fast motion, etc).

As for software that I use for my photo manipulation, web placement, and the such
</font>
JAlbum  Full featured automatic web gallery creator (free)</font>
Picasa  Digital photography management and tweaking (free)</font>
InfraView  Batch processing (free)</font>
FileZilla  FTP access and uploading (free)</font>


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

JAlbum looks interesting. I've got upgrade my Java runtime first, then I'll give it a try.

Thanks for adding that image information to your pictures.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

First... Sorry about the double post
George I couldnt get the windows thingy to run but Thanks for trying."tough to teach an old dog new tricks"
Dave Thank You for the cuteftp
 This is bumblebee/ honey bee pic taken two years ago never seen it before or since 
http://web.a-znet.com/~tomcat/bumblebee.jpg
Thanks Rick


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

kenpkr >Did you make that. I pulled a muscle in my back the other day from lifting and bending over while working my hives. So I need to make something like what you have to get them off the ground some. 


Yes I made it with about $30 of pressure treated wood from Lowes, the hi quality screws for the pressure treated wood that won't rust cost me $35, but that box of screws is enough to make probably 12 more stands. It's on a steep incline so being hi in the front hopefully will help with skunks and from behind it is not far off of the ground. If I have to I can stand on it to work the hive.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

My goodness. They're mating


----------



## artic (Feb 18, 2005)

*RAlex*, looks like you've got yourself a robber fly eating a bee not a bumblebee. I had a similar incident I asked about  here on the forum. 

By the way everyone, great photos. I guess I forgot to mention that earlier like I though I had 

[ May 07, 2006, 09:37 PM: Message edited by: artic ]


----------



## Jim Williamson (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, there not flower photos, but I think my hives are purty.

http://www.brendansbees.com/images/Yard1_060508.jpg

http://www.brendansbees.com/images/Yard2_060508.jpg

http://www.brendansbees.com/images/Yard3_060508.jpg


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Jim;
Do U sell your art work


----------



## feather (May 8, 2006)

Maybe miner bees mating and one on its own

Miner mating

On its own


----------



## Jim Williamson (Feb 16, 2006)

> Jim;
> Do U sell your art work?


Thanks, Ed. No, I haven't sold any. However, we are doing an local art festival this fall, selling honey. If I can get ahead of what we need (that'd be a first) I may try to have some hives on display. You never know ....


----------



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice pics folks. I have found that I could really use an assistant if just to hold some frames so I can do some macro photography while checking my colonies. Unless I can clone myself I'll just have to wing it. 

Here are a few pics from my last inspection:

St. Tammany Parish out yard
http://www.ranger146.com/golden-delight-honey/Apiary.jpg

Buckfast F1s tending larva and brood
http://www.ranger146.com/golden-delight-honey/Brood.jpg

Buckfast F1s
http://www.ranger146.com/golden-delight-honey/buckfastF1s.jpg

Unidentified bee from 2005 in Baton Rouge
http://www.ranger146.com/N_Leighton_Drive/unknown_bee.jpg

I saw a really interesting bee last week out here on the border in southwestern Arizona. It looked like a small European, but was fuzzy with long yellow antennas. Didn't photograph it as the air temp was 115 F and the sand temp was 145 degrees F. Wish I had as perhaps one of you may know what it was. I'll keep an eye out this week on the border with camera in hand.


----------



## BaldyLocks (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a few shots on a website I keep www.buzz-honey.com


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,

This is a good photo I took of the inside of a queen cell and thought is ranked being posted.

http://www.midstatebeekeepers.com/hive_photos/queen_cell_3.jpg 

Scott Derrick

[ May 15, 2006, 09:13 AM: Message edited by: rsderrick ]


----------



## Kyle (May 9, 2006)

Here are some links to pics of my bees

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a261/xenon8/PICT0354600x450.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a261/xenon8/PICT0352600x450.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a261/xenon8/PICT0351600x450.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a261/xenon8/PICT0346600x450.jpg

sorry for the quality of some of them. It was quite the sunny day out!


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

To: Leafcutter
I think it is a GREAT idea to have a site to have good photos of all major bee races...
Italians, Caucs, Russian, etc.

To all: try to tell us the race that goes along with the pic if you can...we can compile them to one site somewhere for everyone's benefit. We can just open a Yahoo or Microsoft community to display them unless somebody wants to add them to their site...can we do this, folks?

RBAR


----------



## Kyle (May 9, 2006)

well, mine are buckfast, though the pics aren't that good


----------



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

Perhaps there may be some bug experts here.

I photographed this little critter today on the U.S.-Mexico border while at work. Don't know if it is a native bee or perhaps a fly???

Reminds me of an Italian honeybee except for the green head. Any thoughts?

http://www.ranger146.com/golden-delight-honey/green_headed_bee.jpg

I add this pic just because it is pretty cool. Those who fear snakes should not open this link. 

I saw its tracks while looking into Sonora and followed its tracks about a hundred feet north in Arizona. Luckily I saw the sidewinder from about 5 feet away. Felt a little nervous walking through the sand back to my 4X4 Jeep, looking very closely for more sand colored venemous snakes. For some reason, my coworkers get a little nervous when I photograph venemous snakes.

http://www.ranger146.com/golden-delight-honey/close_call.jpg


----------



## artic (Feb 18, 2005)

*James Henderson*, I'm no expert but it looks like a sweat bee to me.


----------



## woodchopper (Apr 2, 2006)

After seeing all these pictures I've got the bug. As soon as it stops raining I'll take some pictures around the yard.


----------



## Kyle (May 9, 2006)

I'll have to agree about that last bee pic. The habits of sweat bees would match with where ya found that one. Here's a link for more info if you're interested. 

http://www.everythingabout.net/articles/biology/animals/arthropods/insects/bees/sweat_bee/


----------



## Pappybee (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I'm a newbee, went to my first beeschool in February. Since then, I've hived 2 packages, caught a swarm from a tree limb, done 2 removals (a cutout, and a cone trapping), and caught a swarm in a home-made swarm trap. Not to mention building a lot of cool stuff, including a beevac and a TBH. I wish somebody had told me about this sooner...all those years I could have been having this fun, alas. I can't wait to harvest some honey. 

Oh yeah, I've been stung twice, once sitting at the kitchen table, my wife and I both took intentional stings to check for allergies, both of us allergy free. And once doing a cutout in the crawlspace of a house, right on the left ear. OUCH.

Some pics are at http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h147/pappybee/
Pics were made with a sony mavica that I'm still trying to learn how to use.

Thanks to all the learned beeks who have posted advice here. You all saved me lots of time and trouble. I hope to keep learning from y'all for a long time to come.

Pappybee

[ May 22, 2006, 10:46 PM: Message edited by: Pappybee ]


----------



## merops_apiaster (Jul 16, 2005)

Ppbee, password please.
Thanks.


----------



## Pappybee (Feb 23, 2006)

Oops, sorry! It should be working now.
Pappybee

[ May 22, 2006, 10:50 PM: Message edited by: Pappybee ]


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Nice pictures Pappybee. Keep `em coming.

I thought I'd revive this thread. I've concluded I'm outa control with this "Bees on Flowers" picture theme, but I enjoy it, so what's wrong with that?

Ironically, one of the more remarkable pictures I've obtained lately is not of a honey bee but a Bumble Bee, the nectar-collector equivilent of a C-130 tanker:

http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/Bees_On_Flowers/target78.html

As I mess with the layout, add pictures and rearrange things, the links will change so if the above picture ain't a bumble bee, complaints > /dev/null

George-


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

Here are some photos I have taken.

http://images.fotopic.net/y36s8s.jpg
http://images.fotopic.net/yi99js.jpg
http://images.fotopic.net/yi99j2.jpg
http://images.fotopic.net/yffnm8.jpg


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Nice perspective on a couple of those. Is that a squash blossom?


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks,it is a pumpkin.


----------



## bschmidtbauer (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Minaben (May 24, 2005)

Here's my favorite bee picture

http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-e-c-k-y/162344524/


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Nice perspective shot Minaben. I'll have to try something like that.

Keep `em coming folks.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's a few Pictures

[ June 25, 2006, 08:32 AM: Message edited by: Velbert ]


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

OK, I'll play...

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y52/Lupine411/Bees/bee083.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y52/Lupine411/Bees/bee069.jpg
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3722/853/400/bee064.0.jpg
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3722/853/400/_dsc0065_1.jpg


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Crisp photos Lupine. I love pictures of bees in flight. Thanks.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

A couple of my favorites:

I looked down at the tool in my belt, and she must've liked me:
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a60/Brewcat/OAtreatment8-18-05028.jpg 

And from my attempts to ID pollen visually by shooting bees on blooms: http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a60/Brewcat/Pollenforaging4-16-06028.jpg


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Here's how I stopped a robbing frenzy last fall;

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j110/mydarlingheathens/Robbing%20and%20Others/Robbingremainders1Oct05011.jpg

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j110/mydarlingheathens/Robbing%20and%20Others/Robbingremainders1Oct05001.jpg

the survivors outside were mine since the guard bees came out checked them out and left these alone. Outsiders were killed or run off. The twig and entrance reducer allowed only one bee at a time coming and going.

...and here's the self appointed gaurdian (he has gotten a couple free meals of hive predators, that don't taste like chicken)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j110/mydarlingheathens/Robbing%20and%20Others/330592d1.jpg


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Hey nice pink hives notaclue. I've got some that same shade









Finally got some pictures of bees on basswood. The problem has been a) bees not working it when I'm working it and b) the blossoms tend to be a ways off the ground









http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/basswood1.jpg

Basswood is incredible forage. The bees seem to work it in the afternoon and it seems to be a long lasting bloom too.

George-


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

one I found today...

http://scoot.net/gallery/bbs/GardenHive11.jpg


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I finally got around to looking through some pictures I took late summer, and came across this one. I'd planted some Anise Hyssop and it had just begun to bloom. I couldn't wait for the bees to start checking it out... neither could this viscious white spider:

http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/hyssop1.jpg
http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/hyssop2.jpg

Kinda tragic really, the flying bee in the first photograph hovered around there for quite a while, which is what attracted my attention to this drama in the first place. Periodically the spider took another grip on the bee. When it was done feeding, it dropped the empty husk on the ground. I couldn't bring myself to kill the spider.

So as not to leave you with the above disturbing images, here's a picture of a bee on oregano against a nasturtium leave for a background:

http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/oregano1.jpg

George-


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Gruesome, George!

Here are some British Bees, including some non-honeybees. When I say British, I mean they were born here...

http://www.southdevonbees.org/images/index.php


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Great Idea on haveing a photo thread. Here is a link of my start in bees. Not traditional. I will try and get more photo's.\


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

George: 

Looks like that bee was having a rough day. Are those Varroa betwwen the head and thorax?

Jean-Marc


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Buckbee, picture #6 shows two very strange looking bees. It looks like their heads were pulled away from their thoraxes exposing a white "neck". What is that?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I have some nice photos I took of one of my girls as she started in on a wildsunflower and when she was done I can put them on my server using FTP how do I post them here thanks


----------



## onelove (Jun 24, 2005)

here's some pics of the "bee ranch" my great grandad kept. now I need to dig up pics from my grandpa's and my dad's hives. 

looking at these pics, there appear to be more than 50 hives as well as some nucs - not a newbee.

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/digdug9/HBeeRanchupAbernathy.jpg

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/digdug9/AttheBeeRanchupAbernathy.jpg


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>Are those Varroa betwwen the head and thorax?

Hey Jean-marc, yeah that bees was having a bad hair day. I don't think that is varroa, my bees don't have varroa









After closer inspection is appears to be some sort of gumgoozle- perhaps some pollen that got dislodged and spread around during the intitial struggle? Bee-brains? I dunno. There appears to be some more on the bee's leg to the right. Here's a 150% blowup:

http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/hyssop3.jpg

...and a 200% blowup:

http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/hyssop4.jpg

I'm surprised I could blow it up that much and still see anything. The original pictures I posted were resized to 75% of the original size.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm glad your bees have no Varroa George. It's a great picture.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

George, what you've got there is your average "goldenrod spider." I have only seen white, but they can allegedly change color to yellow to blend in. I've only seen them on asters and purple coneflower here, which does not do much for their camoflage.

Awesome shots, though. Nature is sometime a bit grisly.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>I'm glad your bees have no Varroa George.

Well I'm practicing the Power of Positive Thinking. Denial IS a river in Egypt









>George, what you've got there is your average "goldenrod spider."

I'll have to keep an eye out for them..


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

George - this phenomenon has already been observed and classified! - see my pic here http://www.domainomania.com/southdevonbees/images/?start=6

There was a brief discussion about this when I posted the pic - general opinion is that it is the bee's 'neck'.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Oh - GaSteve - just spotted your reply - see above answer.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Love the photo's. I wish this would continue. You know what they say, and picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Yesterdays Goldenrod....
http://www.acmepainting.com/nectar.jpg
http://www.acmepainting.com/golden.jpg


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Nice detail on the goldenrod flowers newbee


----------

